# Which Size of Bottomless?



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Reading here and saw that the Faema bottomless is a better choice for my Fracino classic then went to Happy Donkey to look for it....

2 choices .... 14g and 21g

I'm too new at this to Know for sure and was going with the 14g but I thought I should ask you guys to confirm.

Any reason I should get the bigger one?

It is probably a whole new discussion about the space above the tamped coffee but I am listening or reading if anyone cares to discuss or link.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Well if it's like the one I have you will be limited to baskets that aren't too deep due to the way it's cut so you can't use a 21g VST or IMS I think. What do you normally use? Could sell you mine if you like as I use a converted stock basket for naked pours myself.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

The Faema basket will allow you the choice of basket simply because it is what it says. Bottomless.

Ian


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

This is the one I think you are looking at and as can be seen from the curved bottom section and narrow opening at the bottom it doesn't easily accommodate the deeper baskets especially with straight sides as VST's have.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

This ones shows what I mean a bit better


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/faematriplebottomless.html for the 21g

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/faema-bottomless-portafilter.html for the 14g

Hard to see any detail in either pic.

From the little I can see of any of them michaelg I think yours looks like the wega version


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Ah okay it came with the machine and I thought shrink told me it was a Faema one


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Just buy either one then switch out the stock double or triple basket for a 17g VST or Strada basket. Better flavour - job done.

Both handles sound identical.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Yup a 17g strada definitely fits mine.


----------

